# Game 29: Heat @ Sixers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Go Heat!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


Im already on that bandwagon.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Apparently it's a 6:00 tip so that Riley can get out early and drink his pain away....

here's to getting drunk after the game Riles!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no JWill in the starting lineup...

Shaq
UD
Dorell
Ricky
Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I like that lineup. Dorell's bringing A LOT of energy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

With Dalembert in early foul trouble, it's time to unleash the Barron on Philly


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That'll at least make them call a timeout to rework their defense...if they're smart.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We can't hit anything. Dorell's the only one that's even close. I wonder who plays PG when Wade sits.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill is actually active today, just because Zo, Smush, and Quinn are all inactive. :none:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This whole, no starting PG thing isn't working out so well.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

what's wrong with Smush?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I have seen Miami six or seven times this year now and it is always the same story, nobody can make a shot.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> what's wrong with Smush?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We're not good at basketball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Hate to crash here like this, but I need to know something. I've got Dalambert on my Fantasy this week and he's only played 1 minute.. I know it's the 2 early fouls, but why the hell is he still out? I hope it's not an injury or something.

Anyway, good luck to you guys; I hate seeing the Heat in such a bad shape...

cheers


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> what's wrong with Smush?


He was banished from the team for assaulting a valet parking attendant because she wouldn't give him his keys since he wouldn't pay the $20.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Hate to crash here like this, but I need to know something. I've got Dalambert on my Fantasy this week and he's only played 1 minute.. I know it's the 2 early fouls, but why the hell is he still out? I hope it's not an injury or something.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you guys; I hate seeing the Heat in such a bad shape...
> 
> cheers


Booth was playing really well. He's not injured, don't worry!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This is pathetic


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This must be a terrible time to be a Heat fan


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HB said:


> This must be a terrible time to be a Heat fan


a terrible time to be a Miami _____________ fan


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> a terrible time to be a Miami _____________ fan


Its sad to know that the Phins and the Heat could both land the #1 overall pick in the same year.

We're the worst team in the league and Shaq hasnt even missed his mandatory 20 games yet!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

There's no way you can spin this effort into a positive light...we're just plain and simple, getting our asses handed to us by an 11 win team.

We're getting outscored at half by 18, they're shootig 50% from the field, we're getting outrebounded, we've got more fouls, we've got more turnovers...their stars have 28 combined points, ours have 12.

It's embarassing, and it has been embarassing for awhile now, but apparently none of our veterans want to step up and change the way things are going now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Trade the pick


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The players look so disinterested, how long is Riley going to endure that before he goes ?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


I did when we barely beat the Timberwolves.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

croco said:


> The players look so disinterested, how long is Riley going to endure that before he goes ?


I wonder what Riley is like in practice now...

Is he back to beating their *** everyday to the point that games are like vacation? Or is he still staying soft and letting them cruise through the season?

I'd personally like the old-Pat back for this group of failures


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


I started doing that when we lost to the Wizzards


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

And we have an Alexander Johnson sighting. Things must be looking up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

down 13 to the sixers.. nice.

and why do we insist on playing luke jackson every game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> down 13 to the sixers.. nice.
> 
> and why do we insist on playing luke jackson every game?


Because he can shoot the 3 and he resembles Kapono...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Because he can shoot the 3 and he resembles Kapono...


i dont think he CAN shoot the 3 

riley just wants a kapono on the team but hes ignoring the fact that luke jackson sucks at everything else (even shooting..).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think he has made a 3 since putting on a Heat uniform.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

look at the Heat storming back! this could be the turning point of our season!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the 22 ft jumper, Heat down 3, Timeout Sixers!

Caaaaaaaaaaan Youuuuuuuuuuuuuu Diggggggggggg Ittttttt?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I refuse to get my hopes up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dalembert dunks it home...Heat suck again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dalembert again...the Heat are lotto locks!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Iggy with the slam...Heat are finished!

Riley calls timeout to stop the bleeding, but we're already out of blood


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

is it 90-81 sixers? :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

riley expects us to make a comeback without barron..?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I refuse to get my hopes up.


Good call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Game. 96-85 loss to the 76'ers..

id just like to thank shaq tho for his contribution of 5 points. can you dig it?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Jenna Jameson sucks less than we do.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lets trade Shaq and get Caron Butler back. hmm, i dont think Shaq is worth that much....oh what the hell, lets trade him for anything we can get! its obvious he doesnt want to play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> lets trade Shaq and get Caron Butler back. hmm, i dont think Shaq is worth that much....oh what the hell, lets trade him for anything we can get! its obvious he doesnt want to play.


I'd love that. Anyone have any revealing photos of the Wizards owner doing inappropriate things to llamas?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Trade the pick


No! Don't trade the pick. Why would we trade the pick?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Atleast our dance team is still the best...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

i'd trade shaq for ben wallace at this point.. least we KNOW ben's only gona give us 5 points a nite.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i'd trade shaq for ben wallace at this point.. least we KNOW ben's only gona give us 5 points a nite.


and play with some effort...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Ben would help with the matador defense the Heat have been playing since Alonzo went out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

sknydave said:


> Ben would help with the matador defense the Heat have been playing since Alonzo went out.


tru.. wow i really mite do that trade, how sad is that


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I cought a few minutes of this, but here's a question for you guys:

Does JWill being inactive tonigh mean:

A) Riles is sending him a message after his "high paid prostitues" comment?
B) Sign of things to come? (aka, traded)
C) Bad Knees
D) All Of The Above
E) For ****s and giggles?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

C, which is probably the worst of them all.



> Jason Williams is going in Thursday to have his knee checked; Shaquille O'Neal also has an appointment, due to a balky hip.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/12/76ers-96-heat-8.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

**** this, dude! What if Shaq and JWill are out?

Chris Quinn (but he's inactive too...)/Wade/?
Wade/DQ/Ricky
Dorell/Ricky/Luke Skywalker
UD/Johnson/Blount
Barron/Johnson/Blount


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> **** this, dude! What if Shaq and JWill are out?
> 
> Chris Quinn (but he's inactive too...)/Wade/?
> Wade/DQ/Ricky
> ...


Barron starting? We'll win out! PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

has barron ever started for our team before?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> No! Don't trade the pick. Why would we trade the pick?


Its not going to pan out immediately. And I figure with Wade on the team, you are in win now mode. Best to get some vets on the team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HB said:


> Its not going to pan out immediately. And I figure with Wade on the team, you are in win now mode. Best to get some vets on the team.


Rileys idea of "vet" is in the 33-35 year old zone


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Magic Johnson is available.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Magic Johnson is available.


I'm not interested. I don't roll that way d00d


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Too far.

:naughty:


----------

